# Some Good Waders?



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

This has to be the best place to ask this Question. I've gone through close to a dozen pairs of waders over the years. My last pair took a dump last fall. I haven't waded since then, 'cuz I've been preoccupied with a new kayak since early 2009. I'm looking for a pair of waders that give a lot a bang for the buck. Something under a $100. Can anyone recommend A good model or brand, at a moderate price, that has the quality or features of a better, overpriced brand? Thanks for your help--Tim


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

someone will try to steer you towards a 500 dollar pair of simms, claiming water utopia, but not realizing that they are not in eveyone's budget, so here is what i did. i drove down to cabela's this past winter and bought a pair of their breathables on sale for 89 bux, a pair of studded boots for 59. have worked well with me.

i still have a pair of their nylon lightweights hanging in the garage. first pair lasted 15 years. they are not breathable, but are lightweight and are under 70 bux, i believe.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Ya know, if you'd bought the simms in the first place you would have went through 1 pair of waders, probably for about 1/2 the money you spent on a dozen 

That said, Cabelas neoprenes are fine and durable and 50 bucks, assuming you don't want to use them in the summertime or hike anywhere in them. If you're doing those, skin wade haha. Whatever you do in terms of boots please don't get felt soles, they're bad for the environment in general, and 'that guy' who brings didymo to each new river might ought to be crucified.


----------



## Empty Creel (Feb 21, 2010)

I highly recommend Frogg Toggs.
They provide a high value/dollar in my opinion.
Mine are the Hellbender model and I consider them "guide quality" for about $120.

My buddies all have Simms or Orvis and I swear the Frogg Toggs are just as good...


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Dan Baileys for 100 bucks is great waders. I got Simms waders also and they are a bit heavier duty. For the best bangs for your money then it would be LL Beans as you can return them anytime you are not happy even 5 years from now.


----------



## Headboat Hunter (Apr 18, 2010)

I have 3 pairs of Cabelas brand breathable, 3.5 and 5.0 and they are all stocking foot. When I did have a problem Cabelas backed them 100%. If you got the big bucks Simms is the brand. If Simms would put a damper on yout fishing budget I recommand Cebelas brand. I got them all on sale so I paid about 50-60 for each of them. Then 1 pair of studded boots on sale around 50-60.


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

They are not under $100 but honestly I have had the best experience with L.L. Beans. I have been in the rivers like mad for the last 25 years and nothing has held up like theres. They have an unconditional exchange program if any leakage issues arise and I have had nothing but pleasurable experiences with there service staff..Last waders I bought were 12 years ago...Love them


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I think what you buy depends completely on how you plan to use them. Me, personally, I will only wear waders in cold water temps, like steelhead fishing around Erie or early/late season trout fishing in the mountains. All other times, I wet wade. I really don't get why some folks insist on wearing breathable waders in the summer, but hey, different strokes for different folks.  Me, I prefer the feel of cooler water hitting my bare legs when it's 80+ degrees outside. I use the 3mm Cabela's Neoprenes right now when I do wear waders, and so far they have been awesome. The 3mm thickness is lighter and easier to move in, but still keeps me plenty warm enough. Before, I used an old pair of Rocky 5mm neos that I used for nearly 6 years, which wasn't bad considering I bought them on closeout in Nelsonville for $25! 

If you are going to wear waders all year long, breathables would probably be the best option. My personal opinion is to go neoprene if you will just be wearing them in cold weather.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

Cabela's Neoprene 5mm Advantage® Max-4 HD Stockingfoot - Regular 

I got these at the beginning of the summer and they are amazing. They were $79.99 and I have gotten great use out of them. They are very durable and comfortable. They have a 3mm version if you want a summer pair, as the 5mm is quite hot in the summer, but not terrible. The only draw back of these is the stupidly designed hand warmer pocket on the chest. When you get into deeper water, water fills into the pocket so its basically useless haha. The only other thing is that they are "reversible" but when you do that, tags show, glue marks show, and such...but that is probably not a big deal... I would recommend these, they will keep you warm in the fall and winter for fishing and hunting. They are also bootless waders, so youd have to get a pair of wading boots. I used my regular waterproof boots, but they are too tight, so I bought wading boots from Dicks for 39.99 and they are perfect. Hope this helps!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Silent Mike said:


> Cabela's Neoprene 5mm Advantage® Max-4 HD Stockingfoot - Regular
> 
> I got these at the beginning of the summer and they are amazing. They were $79.99 and I have gotten great use out of them. They are very durable and comfortable. They have a 3mm version if you want a summer pair, as the 5mm is quite hot in the summer, but not terrible. The only draw back of these is the stupidly designed hand warmer pocket on the chest. When you get into deeper water, water fills into the pocket so its basically useless haha. The only other thing is that they are "reversible" but when you do that, tags show, glue marks show, and such...but that is probably not a big deal... I would recommend these, they will keep you warm in the fall and winter for fishing and hunting. They are also bootless waders, so youd have to get a pair of wading boots. I used my regular waterproof boots, but they are too tight, so I bought wading boots from Dicks for 39.99 and they are perfect. Hope this helps!


Just dont wear them on warm days. I gave mine away because I hated them for hiking to places to fish.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

yeah flyfish dog, i am definitely going to be on the market for a summer pair for next season...they arent terrible some days, but others it is just frickin hot...i would probably recommend under armor pants for underneath


----------



## jhrules8 (Apr 14, 2009)

i bought simms freestone waders last fall and i love them. there comfortable and keep warm with some extra layers underneath. but i havent had a leak yet so i am very satisfied with simms


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

TheCream said:


> I really don't get why some folks insist on wearing breathable waders in the summer, but hey, different strokes for different folks.  Me, I prefer the feel of cooler water hitting my bare legs when it's 80+ degrees outside.



It ain't when the water hits my legs, it's when the water hits some of my _other_ parts!

_That's_ why I sometimes wear waders even in summer, if I'm in cooler water.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Andrew Stoehr said:


> It ain't when the water hits my legs, it's when the water hits some of my _other_ parts!
> 
> _That's_ why I sometimes wear waders even in summer, if I'm in cooler water.


Yikes!!!!! This calls for neoprene boxers.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

why not try some hodgemans lakestream or something like that. they are $100 and are bulletproof... for steelheading atleast. I dont wear waders in the summer, so they dont get put through the rigors of my bushwacking.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

as a waterfowler,hodgemans are the best bang for the buck. for about $50.00 they should last you at least 5 years or more. i myself use the cabelas breathables as they are light and easy to walk in,and have brush protection on the front. but the cost is about $200.00


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Give these a try.


http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat350005&hasJS=true


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Offshore Limits said:


> They are not under $100 but honestly I have had the best experience with L.L. Beans. I have been in the rivers like mad for the last 25 years and nothing has held up like theres. They have an unconditional exchange program if any leakage issues arise and I have had nothing but pleasurable experiences with there service staff..Last waders I bought were 12 years ago...Love them


I heartily second the LL Bean wader recommendation. I use a pair of their neoprene waders (which aren't available currently but should return as the weather cools off), a pair of their flyweight waders, their wading boots and fleece wading pants. Mixing and matching those items I fish year round in total comfort and the price was very reasonable. To top it off, their customer service and shipping are excellent.

Steve


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Empty Creel said:


> I highly recommend Frogg Toggs.
> They provide a high value/dollar in my opinion.
> Mine are the Hellbender model and I consider them "guide quality" for about $120.
> 
> My buddies all have Simms or Orvis and I swear the Frogg Toggs are just as good...


 Im a big fella.. and too recommend the frog toggs finding a great waders in my size was diffucult it and agrravating.. i used them alot all season this past year and i am quite impressed..
i fell got stuck in mud.. fell through ice shelve went through brush and no holes yet.... for the money i am very happy with the frogg toggs..

if you are too spend some money spend it on a quality wading boots... IMO
i ending up getting the Korkers with the BOa ties and i am very happy and please with the support of those boots and the interchangble soles..

Frank


----------

